#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Υποχρέωση συσκευής  POS σε τεχνικά γραφεία

## spiderman

Είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι οι μηχανικοί να έχουμε pos?

----------


## accounter

Καλησπέρα , για την ώρα δεν υπάρχει απόφαση . 


Τσακαλώτος πριν 8 ώρες : Υποχρεωτικό το POS για 200.000 ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες
«Η κυβέρνηση έχει ήδη νομοθετήσει την υποχρεωτική αποδοχή ηλεκτρονικών μέσων πληρωμής, η οποία θα πρέπει να έχει ολοκληρωθεί το αργότερο εντός τριετίας. Έτσι η ΚΥΑ που θα εκδοθεί εντός των επόμενων ημερών θα προσδιορίζει τους πρώτους 200.000 υπόχρεους, οι οποίοι θα οφείλουν να αποδέχονται πληρωμές με ηλεκτρονικά μέσα», σημειώνει.

----------

spiderman

----------

